# Free Ride to the Wilton Banq 4 Feb



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Looks like I should have the 4th off of work. My ride can seat 7 (6 in comfort) so if any of you Minot guys want to ride down to the Wilton Banq let me know.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I'm in, pick me up at 5. I live 12 miles north of Bismarck!! 

Just bendin' your arm, see you there. :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

No problem as long as I can crash at you place!!


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

What's in Wilton? I arrived at MAFB Friday.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

The best Delta Waterfowl banquet in NoDak!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

malspeck said:


> What's in Wilton? I arrived at MAFB Friday.


I have to agree with 4Curl but I have not been to any of the other ones. 

But yes it is the Delta Banq. I think its $20 a person. If its half as good as last year it will be great. I plan to through a few more back this year as I think I have a driver!


----------



## JaySee (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey guys. I live in Wilton and will be at the banquet. Glad to see you are coming.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> The best Delta Waterfowl banquet in NoDak!!


Second best!!!! 8) :wink:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Don't want to hurt any feelings Doc. So the best Delta banquet in February!! :-?


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

Second best after Grand Forks!!!  I think that a lot of the GF chapter is coming to the banquet. I think it is very important that other chapters go to support each other. Maybe next year we will see a few of you at our banquet.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

A couple guys from fargo will probably be there.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey .. can I join you? let me know thanks


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Porkchop

I may be interested in your ride/invite. But Dan has been working me so much lately; I think he should also be with..... We will all split the gas.........no big deal, but we also have to split the beer costs !!! That'll add up !!! Dan, you know you have to go !!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

MossyMO said:


> Porkchop
> 
> I may be interested in your ride/invite. But Dan has been working me so much lately; I think he should also be with..... We will all split the gas.........no big deal, but we also have to split the beer costs !!! That'll add up !!! Dan, you know you have to go !!!


Are you in Minot?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

No, I hunt just of the north of the Minot area. But I live in West Fargo.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I saw that on your location about West Fargo but you threw me when you said you may take me up on the offer.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Pork Chop, I need a ride as I no longer will drink and drive gave that up many years ago, when I realized I was no longer bullet proof. If it is easier on you , you can come the day before to get me. You know 12 hours of round trip traveling and all. I mean hey if I can save $250.00 in gas I am game to come.

Later J.D.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

JD I will pick you up at 5PM. Just wait at the end of your driveway!


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

P.C.

It is probably best if you are there at 4:00 p.m. I will have the wife make us a nice T-bone steak on the grill before we leave on the trip back. I really do wish it was possible to make the banquet with all of you it sounds like a ton of fun to be had by all.

Have great time everyone!!

Later J.D.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well we are headed back to the Mayo Clinic the end of Feb so you can cart one of those T-Bone steaks down there if you want!


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

P.C. ,

You know that the door is always open all you got to do is called ahead we will have dinner waiting for you when you pull in, I'm only five miles off the interstate. So you really do not have any excuses not to stop, and have dinner with us. P.M. me with the dates and times of travel and what time you will be here, we work it out to meet up this time.

Later J.D.


----------

